# Early Next Week



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 26, 2010)

So I have heard rumblings of a backdoor noreaster for Northern New England.  

WinnChill, BillSki, Dr Jeff, any thoughts?

PS.  I need snow so I can avoid picking up all the downed branches in my yard.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2010)

Haven't been watching Northeast models too much for next week, as I'll be looking for powder in Utah!    Now out there across the Wasatch next week looks a bit generally unsettled which means no big storms, but more than likely a few inches every day!  - That would make me a happy camper


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> So I have heard rumblings of a backdoor noreaster for Northern New England.
> 
> WinnChill, BillSki, Dr Jeff, any thoughts?
> 
> PS.  I need snow so I can avoid picking up all the downed branches in my yard.



Not too excited about it...yet...most models have it out to sea.  Blocking high pressure that held this last storm in was over Newfoundland...next week, it's much further west, opening the door for it to head out to sea.  It'll be close.  The way this season has gone...we'll be ready and watching it like a hawk!  It could skim us and help induce some upslope snow showers for northern areas though. (we have the light chance of it in the forecast)


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2010)

DrJeff won't be at Mount Snow...so that helps increase the chances of this one delivering greatly!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 27, 2010)

This latest storm may have one more parting shot Monday (NVT-NNH-ME)...but the second one (Wed) still looks out to sea for the most part.


----------

